# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL (18-19 июля ) 2015

## MSF

VINYL CONCERT И METAL SPECIAL ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЮТ!

BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL (18-19 июля ) 2015



ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ! РАДЫ АНОНСИРОВАТЬ СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL, КОТОРЫЙ СОСТОИТСЯ НА СОЛНЕЧНОМ БЕРЕГУ ЧЕРНОГО МОРЯ В ПРЕКРАСНОМ ГОРОДЕ ИЛЬИЧЁВСК В САМЫЙ РАЗГАР ЛЕТА - 18/19 ИЮЛЯ.

СОСТАВ УЧАСТНИКОВ ФОРМИРУЕТСЯ И НА ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ ВЫГЛЯДИТ ТАК:

*KHORS (Atmospheric Heathen Dark Metal), UA*
http://www.khors.info
http://vk.com/khors_band

*HELL:ON (Thrash/Death/Groove), UA*
http://www.hell-on.net/
http://vk.com/hellon_official
https://www.facebook.com/HellonOfficial

*SINFUL (Symphonic Black Metal), RU*
http://www.sinful.ru/
http://vk.com/sinfulblack
https://www.facebook.com/sinfulblack

*SUNSTROKE (Groove Metal), UA*
http://vk.com/sunstrokeua

*SIDUS MORTUORUM (Old School Death Metal), UA*
http://vk.com/sidusmortuorum
https://myspace.com/sidusmortuorumua

*CRYOGENIC IMPLOSION (Death Metal), UA* 
www.cryogenicimplosion.com
http://vk.com/cryogenicimplosion

*BESTIAL INVASION (Technical Thrash Metal), UA*
http://vk.com/bestialinvasion
https://www.facebook.com/bestialinvasionua?ref=profile

МЕСТОПОЛОЖЕНИЕ: Metropolis Arena, Летняя площадка, г.Ильичевск, ул.  Парковая 15

----------


## MSF

*В канун Нового Года, мы решили объявить следующих участников нашего летнего фестиваля BLACK SEA METAL FEST 2015. Ими стали группы:*

*ZOMBIE ATTACK* (Thrash Metal),UA,
http://vk.com/zombie_attack

*LostPray* (Rock/Metal), UA-TUR,
http://vk.com/club54068667

*JackRebel* (Heavy / Rock 'n' Roll/Southern Metal), UA, 
http://vk.com/jackrebel

*MIZANTROPIA* (Dark Metal),UA, 
http://vk.com/mizantropiaband

*MIRIUM* (Symphonic Metal / Melodic Metal / Female Vocal),UA, 
http://vk.com/mirium_band








*Следите за обновлениями, список групп будет постоянно пополняться.*

----------


## MSF

О нашем фестивале, на страницах журнала Atmosfear.

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

*Орг. комитетом было принято решение,  увеличить фестиваль с двух дней до трёх ! Добавилась пятница 17 июля !*

Список групп, приславших заявки на участие в фестивале " Black Sea Metal Festival 2015"

1) MILLIARD (Black Metal), RU http://vk.com/milliardband
2) DRACULA (Thrash Metal), BY http://vk.com/dracula_belarus
3) NIGHTSIDE GLANCE (Symphonic Black Metal), BY https://vk.com/nightsideglance
4) MAKING A CHOISE (Nu/Metalcore), UA http://vk.com/making_a_choice
5) SINFUL (Symphonic Black Metal), RU http://vk.com/sinfulblack
6) NEFAS TERRA (Melodic Black Metal), RU http://vk.com/nefasterra
7) KHAOS LABYRINTH (Symphonic Black Metal), RU http://vk.com/thetruekhaos
8) POSEIDON (Post Metal), RU https://vk.com/poseidon_cinematic_post_metal
9) UNGRACE (Industrial Death/Groove Metal), UA http://vk.com/ungrace_band
10) BESTIAL INVASION (Technical Thrash Metal), UA http://vk.com/bestialinvasion
11) BAZOOKA BAND (Urban Metal), UA https://vk.com/bazookaband
12) SIDUS MORTUORUM (Oldschool Death Metal), UA http://vk.com/sidusmortuorum
13) SHCIZOGEN (Brutal Death Metal), UA https://vk.com/schizogen
14) AZATHOTH CIRCLE (Alternative), UA http://vk.com/azathothmetal
15) INFECTED (Death/Grind Metal), UA http://vk.com/infected_ua
16) CRYOGENIC IMPLOSION (Death Metal), UA http://vk.com/cryogenicimplosion
17) AURON (Progressive/Heavy Metal), RU https://vk.com/auron_rock
18) ЛЕТАРГИЯ (sympho death metal), UA,Киев (Запорожье) http://vk.com/lethargyband
19) HELLCRAFT (Death Metal), UA, (Бердянск) http://vk.com/hellcraftband
20) PUS LACTATION (Brutal Death Metal), UA, http://vk.com/puslactation
21) I MISS MY DEATH (Gothic/Death/Doom), UA, http://vk.com/imissmydeath
22) KADAR (Smooth Metal) ,KZ, https://vk.com/kadar_kz
23) THANKS FOR YOUR PAIN (Modern Metal),UA, vk.com/tfyp_official
24) DEVA OBIDA (Nature Melodic Metal), RU, http://vk.com/devaobida
25) ForceOut (Melodic Death Metal), UA, http://vk.com/forceout
26) ZOMBIE ATTACK (Thrash Metal),UA, http://vk.com/zombie_attack
27) PYXES (Thrash/Death), UA http://vk.com/pyxes
28) MOROR (Groove Metal/Metalcore), UA, http://vk.com/mororofficial
29) JackRebel (Heavy / Rock 'n' Roll/Southern Metal), UA, http://vk.com/jackrebel
30) LostPray (Rock/Metal), UA-TUR, http://vk.com/club54068667
31) RED HILLS (Melodic Death Metal), UA, http://vk.com/red_hills
32) WASTED HEROES (MetalCore/MDM), UA, http://vk.com/wastedheroesclub
33) ABNORMYNDEFFECT (Grindcore/Brutal Death/Hardcore),MD, https://www.facebook.com/abnormyndeffect/info?tab=pag..
34) POMSTА (Groove Metal), UA, https://vk.com/pomsta_metal
35) KARMACOMA (Modern Metal), UA,https://vk.com/karmacoma_ua
36) MORTUARY (Experimental Metal), UA.
37) ZORG INCORPORATED (Groove,Death Metal),UA, http://vk.com/zorgincorporated
38) DEF/LIGHT (Black/Death Metal),UA, http://vk.com/deflight
39) MIRIUM (Symphonic Metal / Melodic Metal / Female Vocal),UA, http://vk.com/mirium_band
40) WILD SHADOWS (Thrash Metal),UA http://vk.com/wild.shadows666
41) SOLAR (Melodic Metal / Female Voice),RU, http://vk.com/solarband
42) BLOODY HARVEST (Old School Death Metal),UA, https://vk.com/bloody_harvest
43) KILLING SPREE (DEATH METAL), UA, http://vk.com/killingspreeband
44) ДОГМА (Thrash Death / Groove), UA https://vk.com/club8481369
45) DECEIT OF FEELINGS (Melodic Metal(Core)), UA https://vk.com/deceitoffeelings
46) MIZANTROPIA (Dark Metal),UA, http://vk.com/mizantropiaband
47) RAGE OF MADNESS (Groove Metal),UA, http://vk.com/rage_of_madness
48) HELLSPIRIT (Black/Thrash Metal),FIN, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hellspirit-Official/45..
49) GOREМЫКА (Grind Core ),UA, http://vk.com/goremblka
50) VAE SOLIS (Atmospheric Black / Death metal),UA, https://vk.com/vaesolis
51) 1914 (Black/Death,Doom,Post Rock),UA,http://vk.com/club79079260
52) DIONIS (Speed-Power Metal),UA, http://vk.com/club1687751
53) HOK-KEY (Melodic/Folk Metal), BY, http://vk.com/hokkey_metal
54) DIVINE WEEP ( Power/Heavy Metal), Poland, https://www.facebook.com/divineweep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHpaAQpq1rU
55) RUST RAIN (Thrash Metal), UA , vk.com/rust_rain_ua
56) ST. HUNTER (Groove Metal), UA, https://vk.com/hunter_band

----------


## MSF

ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, С РАДОСТЬЮ СООБЩАЕМ, ЧТО В ЭТОМ ГОДУ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ БУДЕТ ПРОХОДИТЬ 3 ДНЯ!!! С 17 ПО 19 ИЮЛЯ!

СТОИМОСТЬ БИЛЕТОВ НА BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL 2015:

180 ГРН (с 13 января по 13 марта)
210 ГРН (с 14 марта по 13 мая)
240 ГРН (с 14 мая до дня-открытия фестиваля)
270 ГРН (в дни фестиваля)

БИЛЕТ ДАЁТ ВАМ ПРАВО БЕСПРЕПЯТСТВЕННОГО ПРОХОДА НА ПЛОЩАДКУ В ТЕЧЕНИЕ ВСЕХ ТРЁХ ФЕСТИВАЛЬНЫХ ДНЕЙ!

----------


## MSF

СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ УЧАСТНИК ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

JINJER!
http://vk.com/jinjer_metal_band

----------


## MSF

Ну а мы постепенно продолжаем пополнять фестивальные ряды, на этот раз польской heavy-power группой DIVINE WEEP https://www.facebook.com/divineweep .

----------


## MSF

Следующий участник фестиваля, одесская группа "Реанимация".
https://vk.com/reanimation.official

----------


## MSF

Следующий участник фестиваля - легендарная одесская группа TrashMachine ! 



Реюнион группы, после 20-ти летнего молчания пройдет на сцене BSMF 2015, и будет приурочен переизданию их винилового диска в формате CD. Винил "breaking through the rauks", был выпущен в 1993 году на "Moroz records" . 
На концерте прозвучат песни с этого диска, плюс пару приятных бонусов.

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

Встречаем следующего участника фестиваля BSMF 2015, киевскую группу Aghiazma https://vk.com/aghiazma

----------


## MSF

*Список присланных группами заявок на Black Sea Metal Festival 2015*

57) EXACT DIVISION (Heavy Metal),UA, http://vk.com/exactdivision
58) DRIFT OF GENES (Brutal Death Metal),UA, http://vk.com/drift_of_genes
59) Квіти Знедолених Берегів (Atmospheric Doom Metal),UA,
60) SCOLF (Vikinng Metal), RU, https://vk.com/scolf
61) re-VENGEance (youTHRash-vvhoRЯoR),UA, http://vk.com/revengeancebitchez
62) Rock-Street (Heavy Thrash) http://vk.com/zzrockstreetzz
63) [SALE]only (Nu-Metal),UA,https://vk.com/sale_only
64) ANIMAL WITHIN (Modern/Groove Metal),UA, https://vk.com/animal_within
65) INFINITE TALES (Melodic Death),UA, http://vk.com/infinitetales
66) DART (Groove Metal/Thrash), UA, https://vk.com/dartmetal
67) ENDOCRANIAL (Brutal Death),UA, http://vk.com/endocranial
68) ENDLESS RAIN (Modern-Metal, MDM),UA, http://vk.com/endlessrain_band
69) SPIT BILE (Thrash Metal), UA, https://vk.com/spitbile
70) PSYCHO(Thrash Metal,Alternative Metal),UA, https://vk.com/psychoband
71) CANTABILE WIND (Melodic Death Metal),UA, http://vk.com/cantabile_wind
72) BLOOD BROTHERS (Official Iron Maiden Tribute),UA,http://vk.com/scream_for_me_ukraine
73) RATTLER (Speed-Thrash), UA, https://vk.com/rattler2011
74) Erises (metalcore/dethcore), UA, http://vk.com/erises_band
75) D.HATE (Death Metal/Groove),UA, http://vk.com/dhate
76) Esperoza (Symphonic Extreme Metal), MD,https://www.facebook.com/EsperozaBand
77) OMNIVERSE (Thrash/Death/Prog Metal),UA, http://vk.com/club79730219
78) Blackmail (Modern thrash metal), UA, https://vk.com/blackmailua
79) Dante (instrumental/metal),UA, https://vk.com/dante_musician
80) Change to Kill (Metal Core-Post Hard Core),UA ,Odessa, http://vk.com/club35735663
81) CATARACTA (Melodic-Death-Metal),UA, Odessa, http://vk.com/cataracta
82) DOMINATOS (Neoclassical Power Metal) UA, Kyiv,https://vk.com/dominatosofficial
83) Embrace of Silence (Death/Doom Metal), UA, Izmail, https://vk.com/embraceofsilence
84) Inmost Shades (Pover Metal), UA, Kiev, http://vk.com/inmost_shades
85) THE CURSED (Death\Groove Metal ), Moldova, http://vk.com/thecursedband
86) Logical Riddle (Prog Metal) UA, Kiev, https://www.facebook.com/logicalriddle
87) MAO Project (Cyber Metal/Progressive/Symphonic), UA,Poltava, https://vk.com/mao_project
88) ENVAITENET (Metal Core),UA, http://vk.com/envaitenet

----------


## MSF

Участник Black Sea Metal Fest 2015 - группа JINJER !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6_pQSnGA1g#t=132

----------


## MSF

Встречаем следующих участников фестиваля *BLACK SEA METAL FEST* , группы:

*EXACT DIVISION (Heavy/Thrash Metal)*
http://vk.com/exactdivision

*ZORG INCORPORATED (Groove,Death Metal)*
http://vk.com/zorgincorporated

*SHCIZOGEN (Brutal Death Metal)*
https://vk.com/schizogen

----------


## MSF

ФЕСТИВАЛЬНАЯ ОБОЙМА ПОПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ДВУМЯ ГРУППАМИ: 


*VAE SOLIS (Atmospheric Black / Death metal),UA* 
https://vk.com/vaesolis 


*THE CURSED (Death\Groove Metal ), Moldova* 
http://vk.com/thecursedband

----------


## MSF

ДРУЗЬЯ! НАПОМИНАЕМ ВАМ, ЧТО СЕГОДНЯ - ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ, КОГДА ВЫ СМОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ БИЛЕТЫ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ПО СТОИМОСТИ 180 ГРН. С ЗАВТРАШНЕГО ДНЯ ЦЕНА СОСТАВИТ 210 ГРН!

----------


## MSF

*Следующий участник фестиваля:*

w.angel's CONQUEST 

http://conquest-ua.com/
https://vk.com/conquestua

----------


## MSF

На данный момент своё участие подтвердили группы: 

*KHORS (Atmospheric Heathen Dark Metal), UA* 
http://www.khors.info 
http://vk.com/khors_band 

*HELL:ON (Thrash/Death/Groove), UA* 
http://www.hell-on.net/ 
http://vk.com/hellon_official 
https://www.facebook.com/HellonOfficial 

*w.angel's CONQUEST (Power Metal), UA*
http://conquest-ua.com/
https://vk.com/conquestua
https://www.facebook.com/Conquest.UA

*SINFUL (Symphonic Black Metal), RU* 
http://www.sinful.ru/ 
http://vk.com/sinfulblack 
https://www.facebook.com/sinfulblack 

*JINJER (Groove Metal),UA* 
http://vk.com/jinjer_....b] 
http://vk.com/club4888312 

*SUNSTROKE (Groove Metal), UA* 
http://vk.com/sunstrokeua 

*SIDUS MORTUORUM (Old School Death Metal), UA* 
http://vk.com/sidusmortuorum 
https://myspace.com/sidusmortuorumua 

*TRASHMACHINE (thrash metal, UA) - 
Reunion Show!!* 
http://vk.com/club4888312 

*CRYOGENIC IMPLOSION (Death Metal), UA* 
http://www.cryogenicimplosion.com 
http://vk.com/cryogenicimplosion 

*BESTIAL INVASION (Technical Thrash Metal), UA* 
http://vk.com/bestialinvasion 
https://www.facebook.com/bestialinvasionua?ref=profile 

*ZOMBIE ATTACK (Thrash Metal),UA,* 
http://vk.com/zombie_attack 

*LostPray (Rock/Metal), UA-TUR,* 
http://vk.com/club54068667 

*JackRebel (Heavy / Rock 'n' Roll/Southern Metal), UA* 
http://vk.com/jackrebel 

*РЕАНИМАЦИЯ (Patriotic Power Metal),UA* 
https://vk.com/reanimation.official 

*MIZANTROPIA (Dark Metal),UA,* 
http://vk.com/mizantropiaband 

*MIRIUM (Symphonic Metal / Melodic Metal / Female Vocal),UA,* 
http://vk.com/mirium_band 

*Aghiazma (Gothic/Dark/New Wave),UA,*
https://vk.com/aghiazma

*EXACT DIVISION (Heavy/Thrash Metal)*
http://vk.com/exactdivision

*ZORG INCORPORATED (Groove,Death Metal)*
http://vk.com/zorgincorporated

*SCHIZOGEN (Brutal Death Metal)*
https://vk.com/schizogen

*VAE SOLIS (Atmospheric Black / Death metal)*,UA 
https://vk.com/vaesolis 

*THE CURSED (Death\Groove Metal ), Moldova* 
http://vk.com/thecursedband 

Следите за обновлениями, список групп будет постоянно пополняться. 

ПОДРОБНЕЕ http://vk.com/blackseametalfest

----------


## MSF

СЛЕДУЮЩИМ УЧАСТНИКОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ СТАНОВИТСЯ ГРУППА 

MIELLNIR (Viking Metal), UA

http://vk.com/miellnir

----------


## MSF

Фестивальные ряды пополнились одесситами *Worlds Last Collide*.

Metalcore/Melodic Death Metal
http://vk.com/wlc_band

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

ФЕСТИВАЛЬНАЯ ОБОЙМА ПОПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ОТЛИЧНОЙ ОДЕССКОЙ КОМАНДОЙ
*CHANGE TO KILL*
http://vk.com/change_to_kill

----------


## MSF

Лайн-ап фестиваля Black Sea Metal Fest пополнился киевской группой* POMSTA* ! 
(Groove Metal) 
http://vk.com/pomsta_metal

----------


## MSF

ОБОЙМА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ ПОПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ОТЛИЧНЫМ 
SYMPHO BLACK METAL КОЛЛЕКТИВОМ ИЗ МОЛДОВЫ

*ADVENT FOG*

https://vk.com/adventfog_official

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARp0v6vjFAs

----------


## MSF

Состав фестиваля Black Sea Metal Fest 2015 пополнился киевскими мелодик дэт металисстами *INFINITE TALES* 
http://vk.com/infinitetales

----------


## MSF

ВСТРЕЧАЕМ ПОСЛЕДНЕГО УЧАСТНИКА BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL, ЛЕГЕНДУ УКРАИНСКОГО ДЕТ-МЕТАЛЛА  -

*FLESHGORE* !




http://vk.com/fleshgoregroup
http://www.fleshgore.com/
https://www.facebook.com/FleshgoreOfficial

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

Как мы уже сообщали ранее, line up фестиваля полностью укомплектован. Однако одна из заявок просто не могла остаться в стороне. 

Организаторы Black Sea Metal Festival вносят свой вклад в развитие подрастающего поколения! 

Встречайте - *WILD SHADOWS* (Thrash Metal), Киев.
http://vk.com/wild.shadows666

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

ДРУЗЬЯ!

С 18 ИЮНЯ СТОИМОСТЬ ТРЁХДНЕВНОГО АБОНЕМЕНТА НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ БУДЕТ СОСТАВЛЯТЬ 270 ГРН! 
У ВАС ЕЩЁ ЕСТЬ 2 ДНЯ ДЛЯ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ ПО ТЕКУЩЕЙ СТОИМОСТИ 240 ГРН!

ТОЧКИ ПРОДАЖ БИЛЕТОВ ПО УКРАИНЕ МОЖНО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ТУТ:

https://vk.com/topic-72209544_31845402

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

Видео с прошлогоднего угара на BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL
Напоминаем, что в этом году HELL:ON тоже принимаем участие в этом мероприятии!

----------


## MSF

ВНИМАНИЕ! МЕРЧ!

ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕМ ВАШЕМУ ВНИМАНИЮ ФЕСТИВАЛЬНУЮ ФУТБОЛКУ BSMF2015!

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

ФЕСТИВАЛЬНЫЙ МЕРЧ ТАКЖЕ БУДЕТ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕН СУВЕНИРНЫМИ МАГНИТАМИ!

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

ФОТО-РЕПОРТАЖ: BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL 2015, ДЕНЬ ПЕРВЫЙ (17.07.15г.)

http://studiavit.blogspot.com/2015/07/black-sea-metal-festival-2015-17.html?spref=fb

----------


## MSF

ФОТО-РЕПОРТАЖ: BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL 2015, ДЕНЬ ВТОРОЙ (18.07.15г.):               

http://studiavit.blogspot.com/2015/07/black-sea-metal-festival-2015-17_24.html?spref=fb

----------


## MSF

ФОТО-РЕПОРТАЖ: BLACK SEA METAL FESTIVAL 2015, ДЕНЬ ТРЕТИЙ (19.07.15г.):


http://studiavit.blogspot.com/2015/07/black-sea-metal-festival-2015-19.html?spref=fb

----------


## MSF

Репортаж от веб- журнала Daily Metal 

http://dailymetal.com.ua/index.php/report/626-black-sea-metal-festival-2015

----------

